# TTS Error codes



## Audiman1 (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi
EML light thrown up again and Audi have diagnosed as
J538 fuel pump control unit
0001 engine control module 1
12425 4 P3089 fuel pump MP electronics signal wire electrical error (no signal/communication intermittent)

Two other codes are also showing 
V181 all wheel drive coupling pump
0022 all wheel control
448 11 haldex clutch pump(open circuit intermittent)

D ignition/starter switch -terminal S (Rep Gr.94)
883 12 ignition/starter switch (terminal S) (electrical error in circuit intermittent)

Had I quick look in knowledge base, but would appreciate any assistance,guidance

Haldex oil has recently been changed, but Audi insist there isn't a filter, so I'm a little concerned that they not 'switched on' to the issues.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Worth a read -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1813122

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1496866

https://www.haldexrepairs.co.uk/


----------



## Audiman1 (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks (again)

I had found one of those topics, but the other two are great.

I did have a long discussion with Audi when they changed the haldex oil - wish I had given them one of those filters- totally counter intuitive to not change a filter!!

Have you had any experience with the other issues?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Mike -

There are guys in here much more informed than myself on this subject that should be able to point you in the right direction. But if you want to hunt around, you can Google "fault code P3089" and see what turns up.

Best bet is to check out the Ross-Tech website. They have a list of all the fault codes and possible resolutions related to them.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... 089/012425

I had my Haldex service done last year and out of curiosity went back and checked the receipt. Sure enough, they didn't replace the filter.  They did the oil and transmission fluid change at the same time, so I saw those filters at a glance and upon closer inspection, realized the Haldex filter was missing from the parts list. Seems this is something owners really have to insist upon in order to ensure it gets done.

A bit odd given it's clearly called out in the parts list for my 2017 3.2 Quattro -

https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... 525015/#11

Item #11 - 02D 598 574 - Oil filter
.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

If you choose to replace your filter, double check which style you have. The pictures provided by SJP look to be appropriate for a MK1 (and maybe 3.2l / others?)
My 2012 TTS uses a Gen4 Haldex with filter p/n HALDEX.111358


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ FNChaos - Please check the parts link I sourced above. Unless that information is wrong, that's the right P/N for a 2007 3.2 Haldex. As I understand it, they changed after mid 2008 Mk2 production. But, just to be sure this is correct, while I'm at the Audi dealership next week for my windshield, I will have the service guy verify the P/N on my 2007 3.2 Roadster and report back.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ FNChaos - Please check the parts link I sourced above. Unless that information is wrong, that's the right P/N for a 2007 3.2 Haldex.


A quick check shows that you are correct for a 3.2L TT Quattro, however the OP indicated that they own a TTS. 
Either way, it is easy to identify which style filter you have. Gen4 has two bolts to hold the cover
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

_"Gen4 has two bolts to hold the cover"_ - Perfect!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Probably a lot easier to change too. That's good to know because the parts list I referenced doesn't even list a Haldex oil filter part number after 2011.

Found this...

P/N 02D598574 Oil filter AUDI, WV, Seat, Skoda
Audi: TT/TTS COUPE/ROADSTER 2007-2010

P/N 111358 AUDI, VW, Seat, Skoda GEN 4 AWD oil filterAUDI, VW, Seat, Skoda GEN 4 AWD
Gen 4 Filter Kit for 2008.5 -UP Audi A3 / TT / TTS / TTRS with Quattro

https://www.haldexparts.com/02D598574_O ... 35344.aspx


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just looking through the Audi (USA) Maintenance Schedules from 2007 to 2014 and it's interesting to see how they've specified the Haldex service at 35/75 miles or 55/115 kilometers as "change oil" only. There's no mention of a filter change for any year and in 2007 the TT isn't even mentioned at all! Then in 2014, they've dropped it from the main list of service items and added it as a foot note.

2007 - A3 only (the TT isn't even mentioned) 
2008 - A3 and TT only
2009 - A3 and TT only
2010 - A3 and TT only
2011 - A3, TT, TTS only
2012 - A3, TT, TTS and TT RS only
2013 - A3, TT, TTS and TT RS only
2014 - Haldex Clutch - change oil every 3 years regardless of mileage/kilometers (TT and TTS only)

You can Google search "20XX Scheduled Maintenance Intervals - Audi". Replace XX with your year to see the PDF.

*Follow up link to this issue on the Haldex filter - *

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1850793


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

My first post in a couple of years 

But I have had no issues :twisted:

My haldex GEN 4 (2013 Audi TT 2.0TDI S-LINE COUPE) 
pump failed and I replaced it today with new oil and filter my car has only 27k on it and I was quite shocked
on how dirty the haldex filter and pump filter were choked up when I got them out 

https://www.haldexrepairs.co.uk/

is the go to place in the UK for spares and all the support and information on there site is a also a god send

just brilliant if anyone has haldex issues they are the place including Haldex ECU rebuilds (Luckily mine was OK)

Car has its on rails feel that was missing with the haldex out so now very happy

Cost was competitive as well was around £260 for filter pump and oil so very good thanks guys =)


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Unfortunately the Haldex filter is one of the "Audi mysteries" people are often talking about, especially with service managers.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1850793
.


----------

